# Clintons Paternity Bombshell Explodes  Identity Of Chelseas Real Father Is...



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)

While the claim that Bill Clinton may not be the biological father to daughter Chelsea came as a shock to the public, to those living in the alleged baby daddys state of Arkansas it was the best unkept secret in town.

Former Clinton aide Larry Nichols claims Chelseas real father is the former mayor of Little Rock, Ark., Webster Hubbell.


*We were discussing a womans claims that Bill had knocked her up and what we should do about it, said Nichols. But he [Bill] denied that he could have gotten her pregnant. He said he had measles as a kid and that rendered him sterile.
*
*His exact words were, I shoot blanks. Stunned by what Id just heard, I asked him, Then what about Chelsea? And he said, Oh, Webb (Hubbell) sired her.

*And now the paternity bombshell news is revealing that Hillarys alleged affair with Hubbell was a not-so-well-kept secret in Little Rocks top political circles.

That was rumored in Arkansas for years and totally public. A lot of people suspected that, Businessman Finis Shelnutt told.

Shelnutt is Hubbells former brother-in-law and also the ex-husband of Gennifer Flowers, the woman who Bill admitted to having an affair with one time in 1997  although she claimed it went on for 12 years.

Born in 1980, Shelnutt says that as Chelsea grew up her resemblance to Hubbell was undeniable.

That it what a lot of people talked about. Of course Webb never discussed it with the family. It was just never brought up.

Furthermore, Shelnutt says Hillary and Bill were on the rocks during that time.

I never saw Bill and Hillary together for 12 years. But I did see them separately, he said.

It (Bills relationship with Hubbell) was a business arrangement for years. You could tell. 

Radar Online | Identity Of Chelsea Clinton?s Real Father ?Best Unkept Secret?


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 10, 2014)

John McCain said Chelsea's real father is  Janet Reno.


----------



## Mr. H. (Jul 10, 2014)

He showed Hillary his telescope and the rest... is history.


----------



## HelenaHandbag (Jul 10, 2014)

Meh.

The "I shoot blanks" lie is a common one for career lechers.

It is right up there with "I promise not to spooge all over your dress".


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 10, 2014)

HelenaHandbag said:


> Meh.
> 
> The "I shoot blanks" lie is a common one for career lechers.
> 
> It is right up there with "I promise not to spooge all over your dress".



sounds like you have a lot of experience with both...


----------



## JWBooth (Jul 10, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> While the claim that Bill Clinton may not be the biological father to daughter Chelsea came as a shock to the public, to those living in the alleged baby daddys state of Arkansas it was the best unkept secret in town.
> 
> Former Clinton aide Larry Nichols claims Chelseas real father is the former mayor of Little Rock, Ark., Webster Hubbell.
> 
> ...




I thought this was outed years ago.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)

Chelsea is very funny when teamed with Dunham tho...


----------



## LiberalMedia (Jul 10, 2014)

You know, Vigilante, for a bigoted conservatard, you sure do care a lot about sex and gossip. Is it possible that you have strayed away from the Christ-insanity that has held back humynkynd for so many centuries?

On the matter of Chelsea's paternity: Who cares who hyr sperm donor was? Giving a damn about this is like the idiots who freak out when they realize that their "amazing 100% pure Swiss spring water harvested by sinless nuns using golden jugs" they bought at Walmart isn't actually from a spring, and is just plain tap water. Does that make the taste of the product any different? No. Similarly, Chelsea Clyntyn will continue to be the same pyrsyn America has grown to love and adore, regardless of the idle gossip being spread by the hypocritical conservatard gossip-mongers in the nation's churches.


----------



## Peach (Jul 10, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> > Meh.
> ...



Webb must need money if he is pushing this tripe, his income took a hit when he went to prison. And of course Chelsea looks like her parents. What next, Hillary Clinton is a Muslim, born in Sudan? Hubbell played golf with Clinton, early in Clinon's first term as Governor. This caca started with "godlikeproductions", what can you expect?


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 10, 2014)

HelenaHandbag said:


> Meh.
> 
> The "I shoot blanks" lie is a common one for career lechers.
> 
> It is right up there with "I promise not to spooge all over your dress".




Or "Just the tip".


----------



## Indeependent (Jul 10, 2014)

That's really cool...Especially the fact that she looks zero like Webster Hubbell.


----------



## The Rabbi (Jul 10, 2014)

LiberalMedia said:


> You know, Vigilante, for a bigoted conservatard, you sure do care a lot about sex and gossip. Is it possible that you have strayed away from the Christ-insanity that has held back humynkynd for so many centuries?
> 
> On the matter of Chelsea's paternity: Who cares who hyr sperm donor was? Giving a damn about this is like the idiots who freak out when they realize that their "amazing 100% pure Swiss spring water harvested by sinless nuns using golden jugs" they bought at Walmart isn't actually from a spring, and is just plain tap water. Does that make the taste of the product any different? No. Similarly, Chelsea Clyntyn will continue to be the same pyrsyn America has grown to love and adore, regardless of the idle gossip being spread by the hypocritical conservatard gossip-mongers in the nation's churches.



Your frat brother must be whooping it up over that post.  Good one, LeRoy.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 10, 2014)

I'd bang Chelsea.  I wonder if she needs any new interns?


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)

LiberalMedia said:


> You know, Vigilante, for a bigoted conservatard, you sure do care a lot about sex and gossip. Is it possible that you have strayed away from the Christ-insanity that has held back humynkynd for so many centuries?
> 
> On the matter of Chelsea's paternity: Who cares who hyr sperm donor was? Giving a damn about this is like the idiots who freak out when they realize that their "amazing 100% pure Swiss spring water harvested by sinless nuns using golden jugs" they bought at Walmart isn't actually from a spring, and is just plain tap water. Does that make the taste of the product any different? No. Similarly, Chelsea Clyntyn will continue to be the same pyrsyn America has grown to love and adore, regardless of the idle gossip being spread by the hypocritical conservatard gossip-mongers in the nation's churches.



Are you cheating on your wife, isn't this you and Mad Crabbie?






 And what's with all the "y's"?

 But you liberal freak, you pond scum were all over Palin's daughter having a baby out of wedlock.... You ***** couldn't get enough of that! You're fucking HYPOCRISY is ASTOUNDING!


----------



## daveman (Jul 10, 2014)

The Rabbi said:


> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> > You know, Vigilante, for a bigoted conservatard, you sure do care a lot about sex and gossip. Is it possible that you have strayed away from the Christ-insanity that has held back humynkynd for so many centuries?
> ...


LybyrylMydya is a rytyrd tryll.


----------



## hazlnut (Jul 10, 2014)

You far-right nut bags are scare shitless of Hilary.

Instead of these desperate and pathetic fringe attacks, why not just run a decent candidate?


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)

hazlnut said:


> You far-right nut bags are scare shitless of Hilary.
> 
> Instead of these desperate and pathetic fringe attacks, why not just run a decent candidate?


----------



## LiberalMedia (Jul 10, 2014)

daveman said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > LiberalMedia said:
> ...



Yyyry'ry dyyng yt yll wryng, byt Y dy yppcyyty thy yffyrt.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)

This would give your avatar a little more masculine feel! Mr. Maddow!


----------



## Disir (Jul 10, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> While the claim that Bill Clinton may not be the biological father to daughter Chelsea came as a shock to the public, to those living in the alleged baby daddys state of Arkansas it was the best unkept secret in town.
> 
> Former Clinton aide Larry Nichols claims Chelseas real father is the former mayor of Little Rock, Ark., Webster Hubbell.
> 
> ...



Are you the jack ass that has been emailing journalists trying to get them to bite this bit? 


Is this you?
Bill & Hillary Clinton: A Life of Violating People: Chelsea Clinton is the biological daughter of Webb Hubbell, NOT Bill Clinton!


----------



## Disir (Jul 10, 2014)

> Webb of lies
> Rumor: Associate attorney general Webb Hubbell was really Chelsea's father. (And Vince Foster was possibly killed because he knew.)
> Rumormonger: This guy on the Internet who keeps emailing me and every other DC journalist.



The Definitive Guide to Every Hillary Clinton Conspiracy Theory (So Far) | Mother Jones


----------



## LiberalMedia (Jul 10, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> > You know, Vigilante, for a bigoted conservatard, you sure do care a lot about sex and gossip. Is it possible that you have strayed away from the Christ-insanity that has held back humynkynd for so many centuries?
> ...



The letter "Y" is a symbol of womyn's lybyrytyyn from the blight of manpiggery.



> But you liberal freak, you pond scum were all over Palin's daughter having a baby out of wedlock.... You ***** couldn't get enough of that!



Since you know so much about me, do reference the quote of mine you doubtlessly have on file for review where I address that issue.



> You're fucking HYPOCRISY is ASTOUNDING!



Hypocrisy? No. You're not even comparing apples and oranges any more, it's more like aardvarks and zucchinis at this point.

The issue with Chelsea "Future President 2028" Clyntyn: Some douchebag manpig is stirring up shit about hyr family's sex lyfe, which is not a cool thing to do regardless of who is being targeted.

The issue with Bristol "Single Mom 2008" Palin: Hyr mythyr claims to be a conservatard Christ-stain, yet fails to live up to those values by instilling them in hyr chyldryn, as evidenced by hyr daughtyr having said chyld out of wedlock. While personally, I don't care about hyr not being married (nor do most other Democrats), Palin's conservatardism is clearly just political doubletalk, and like most other Democrats, I cannot stand dishonesty from politicians. Sadly, such dishonesty and hypocrisy have become the hallmarks of right-wing politics in recent millennia. But, that's your camp's problem to sort out, not mine.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)

Disir said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > While the claim that Bill Clinton may not be the biological father to daughter Chelsea came as a shock to the public, to those living in the alleged baby daddys state of Arkansas it was the best unkept secret in town.
> ...



Of course it's me, you dumb ****, my real name is Radar Online! And this bitch undoubtedly breeds and passes off her 2 digit IQ to the next Democrat voter.... what we really need is to come up with something akin to sickle cell anemia for subversives!


----------



## Disir (Jul 10, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Just checking you worthless piece of redneck shit.  I haven't seen anyone pick up and run with a forty year old piece of gossip. Figured you aired it here because you were so skippy someone finally bit it.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)

LiberalMedia said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > LiberalMedia said:
> ...



Oh, I better watch it, Mr. Maddow here is a real WIMINS LIBBIER! When you can find time to stop eating your friend at the "Y" try English and we can have a go at it, would it be CYNT, or is it still ****?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## daveman (Jul 10, 2014)

LiberalMedia said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...


And wax your upper lip, for Gaea's sake!


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> View attachment 30610



Well, a picture of you and the Squaw sucking my ass is appropriate! You 2 feed on shit, and that the proper place to get fed!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 10, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 30610
> ...



^ bros this guy is so funny lol


----------



## Disir (Jul 10, 2014)

Ya, but looks aren't everything.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 10, 2014)

LiberalMedia said:


> You know, Vigilante, for a bigoted conservatard, you sure do care a lot about sex and gossip. Is it possible that you have strayed away from the Christ-insanity that has held back humynkynd for so many centuries?
> 
> On the matter of Chelsea's paternity: Who cares who hyr sperm donor was? Giving a damn about this is like the idiots who freak out when they realize that their "amazing 100% pure Swiss spring water harvested by sinless nuns using golden jugs" they bought at Walmart isn't actually from a spring, and is just plain tap water. Does that make the taste of the product any different? No. Similarly, Chelsea Clyntyn will continue to be the same pyrsyn America has grown to love and adore, regardless of the idle gossip being spread by the hypocritical conservatard gossip-mongers in the nation's churches.



Even though I know you're a parody of a bed wetting poster, it always struck me as odd that every rumor of sexual deviancy on the part of republicrats turned in to a 24/7 media goat orgy. Yet some obscure allegation against a moonbat "profit" must be addressed and shot down, at least until the DNA results get back so that they can make another hard spin on the facts.

If this proves true, (which I doubt it will) the media will excuse, deflect and manipulate the story to serve the agenda.

Thanks for making me laugh BTW, are you one of the writters for "The People's Cube"??


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



People do keep Repping me on that fact...seems pond scum, have no humor in them. You need at least a 70 IQ for humor, you need to first understand that it IS humor!.... the 2 of you together would be about 25 points short....perhaps if you got Rep Frog Boy II in with you idiots, you just might be able to chuckle!


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)

Disir said:


> Ya, but looks aren't everything.



Heavens knows, you chase away pigs!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 10, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



I wish I was good at humor as you bro you are soooo funny man god bless MUAH


----------



## Disir (Jul 10, 2014)

You wish-you scummy high school drop out.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> View attachment 30610



Living in you head RENT FREE now, I see! I LOVE IT!


----------



## Disir (Jul 10, 2014)

Pete7469 said:


> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> > You know, Vigilante, for a bigoted conservatard, you sure do care a lot about sex and gossip. Is it possible that you have strayed away from the Christ-insanity that has held back humynkynd for so many centuries?
> ...



FFS. It's not obscure.  I don't even like Clinton but you can actually nail her legitimately.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)

Disir said:


> You wish-you scummy high school drop out.



I know, you used one of your quarters out of your bag to buy a fortune cookie that had that saying, better hurry back to your corner, 2 guys are there  waiting with 50 cents!


----------



## Disir (Jul 10, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > You wish-you scummy high school drop out.
> ...




You're a poster child for a late term abortion.  Real late. Like, how old are you late.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 10, 2014)

Guys guys whoa there...

Let's not forget this is a thread about Chelsea...

LOOK AT HER BOOBS


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)

Disir said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...



Well, now that you mention it halfwit, we do have you sized up perfectly!


----------



## whitehall (Jul 10, 2014)

Even the radical paparazzi let Chelsea alone while she was growing up. Maybe it was legitimate fear of Hillary or the left wing tabloids received instructions from the mainstream media to lay off the Clintons or face government assassins. Today Hillary doesn't have the power she used to have and Bill is a joke and Chelsea is on her own so she is open to criticism that wasn't available fifteen or twenty years ago to the tabloids.


----------



## Disir (Jul 10, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Look, it's Vigilante.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 10, 2014)

whitehall said:


> Even the radical paparazzi let Chelsea alone while she was growing up. Maybe it was legitimate fear of Hillary or the left wing tabloids received instructions from the mainstream media to lay off the Clintons or face government assassins. Today Hillary doesn't have the power she used to have and Bill is a joke and Chelsea is on her own so she is open to criticism that wasn't available fifteen or twenty years ago to the tabloids.



^ So many words... so little coherence


----------



## Vandalshandle (Jul 10, 2014)

Chelsea's real father was Lee Harvey Oswald.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 10, 2014)

Guys guys let's calm down here.  Vigilante has a GREAT point!

Thank this post if you'd bang Sierra Marlee!


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)

Disir said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...



Now you really don't need me to post your picture!


----------



## bodecea (Jul 10, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> While the claim that Bill Clinton may not be the biological father to daughter Chelsea came as a shock to the public, to those living in the alleged baby daddys state of Arkansas it was the best unkept secret in town.
> 
> Former Clinton aide Larry Nichols claims Chelseas real father is the former mayor of Little Rock, Ark., Webster Hubbell.
> 
> ...



What the heck is wrong with people like you?   Is it hereditary?


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > While the claim that Bill Clinton may not be the biological father to daughter Chelsea came as a shock to the public, to those living in the alleged baby daddy&#8217;s state of Arkansas it was the best unkept secret in town.
> ...



Still living under that rock, troll?


----------



## Disir (Jul 10, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



That's you. On the left.


----------



## Andylusion (Jul 10, 2014)

hazlnut said:


> You far-right nut bags are scare shitless of Hilary.
> 
> Instead of these desperate and pathetic fringe attacks, why not just run a decent candidate?



Funny, I would have thought the last two would have been on your A list.

That said, I agree.  We need a real decent, true conservative Candidate, and until then, I'll never vote Republican or Democrap.... with one single exception below...

But I disagree with being 'scurd of hilary'.   Bull.  I'm not scared of that walked pile of human trash.   I absolutely despise her.   She's is literally an evil person.  Obama, in my view, was never an evil person.  He just has horrible policies, that are ruining the country.

Hilliary is an EVIL person.   I would vote for absolutely ANYONE but her.   If she runs, the only possible way that the Republicans could lose, is if they dug up the bones of Hitler and Stalin, and ran them as a pair, or if they ran Bill Clinton as the Republican candidate against Hilliary.

Short of that, Hilliary herself, just by herself, would unite the entire right-wing of American, and a good portion of the centrists, in opposition to her.

You really don't understand this at all.  You guys on the left claim we on the right, hate everyone.   Not true.   Not at all.    But in this one case.... yes.  We HATE Hilliary Clinton.   She gets boo'd everywhere that her handlers don't control who is in the crowd.

Let me put it another way.    If the two most radical left-wing Republicans (RINOs)  McCain and Lindsey Graham, were to run on one ticket, and Hilliary was to resurrect Ronald Reagan as her VP, and run on the other.... I would vote without a second thought, for McCain and Graham, over Hilliary and Ronnie.

ANYONE but Hilliary.  She has no value whatsoever to humanity.  A true evil horrible worthless person.

All the scandals, all the back room deals, all the dirty tricks, all the hidden skeletons, all the dark connections, and shady partners, all the everything.... Hilliary is evil.  She's  terrible person, and I, and many many many people would be absolutely against her.

I'll give you one example.   I was driving over to my parents home in the suburbs back in 2000, when I noticed their neighbors home.   They are not religious people, don't go to church, not conservative, very liberal in many ways, and openly democrats.  Over in their yard were two signs "vote no to Hilliary" and "Hilliary" with a cross through her name.

I had to ask, because these people were Democrats to the core.   Sure enough, they just absolutely hated Hilliary.  Can't stand her.  All her checkered past of illegal activity, they don't want her at all.

......  yeah... um.... We're in Ohio.  Columbus Ohio.   And they hated Hilliary who was running in New York, so bad.... they had signs in their Yard in Ohio, opposing Hilliary..... and they were Democrats.

You want to lose the election with a land slide?     Just run Hilliary.  PLEASE run Hilliary.   Absolutely run Hilliary.  Land slide loss.  Completely and total fail.   Just run that scum sucking girl, and she will go down in flames to the absolute destruction of the whole party.

Sadly, I think the Democraps are actually smart enough to know not to run that witch.

But you think we're scared of that evil hell spawn?   No no, you run. PLEASE PLEASE run Hilliary Clinton.   I will purchase cable TV for the first time in 10 years, just to watch Fox News do the Election broadcast, to see her bite the dust, and enjoy.... literally ENJOY every single minute of that train wreck.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)

Disir said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...



And YOUon the right with the boobs, next to Old Schlock! Like your hat, sir!


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 10, 2014)

This is silly. It's spread by some gossip rag. 


If this were the case, why didn't this come out years ago? 


And to be honest who cares?

Bill cheats on HRC and probably has for years and year, she screwed around on him. I really don't care.


----------



## Disir (Jul 10, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Nope. Those are the folks that birthed you.


----------



## Freewill (Jul 10, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> > You know, Vigilante, for a bigoted conservatard, you sure do care a lot about sex and gossip. Is it possible that you have strayed away from the Christ-insanity that has held back humynkynd for so many centuries?
> ...



Why does that guy have his arm around Mad Cabbie???


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9421610 said:
			
		

> This is silly. It's spread by some gossip rag.
> 
> 
> If this were the case, why didn't this come out years ago?
> ...



But, my friend, others do care, as you can see by the OUTRAGE of the subversives in here.... THAT'S ENTERTAINMENT!


----------



## bodecea (Jul 10, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> LiberalMedia said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Rachel Maddow really scares you, doesn't she?


----------



## Freewill (Jul 10, 2014)

Truth is, why give a crap.  It is past time for the Clintons to fade into obscurity.  Unfortunately we will live a long time with the damage both of them did to this country.


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 10, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9421610 said:
			
		

> This is silly. It's spread by some gossip rag.
> 
> 
> If this were the case, why didn't this come out years ago?
> ...



Holy shit, are you taking this nonsense even semi-seriously?  This is pure satire.


----------



## Disir (Jul 10, 2014)

Clinton was the best damn Republican president ever.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 10, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> CaféAuLait;9421610 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess you may have a point there. If this has a modicum of truth, then indeed they have pulled the wool over the public eye.

I find it suspect this has never been whispered about before though.


----------



## kiwiman127 (Jul 10, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9421610 said:
			
		

> This is silly. It's spread by some gossip rag.
> 
> 
> If this were the case, why didn't this come out years ago?
> ...



This thread is for the National Enquirer crowd and belongs in the Badlands.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > LiberalMedia said:
> ...



I SHUDDER!!!!...But only when I think IT might touch me!


----------



## francoHFW (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Freewill (Jul 10, 2014)

CaféAuLait;9421638 said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > CaféAuLait;9421610 said:
> ...



It has been rumored from since Foster was killed.  I think decorum was to not bring it up while Chelsea was a child.  But now she is pulling down big bucks so the gloves are coming off.  She sure looks a lot like hubble then Billy.  I always wondere how those two could have produced Chelsea.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Jul 10, 2014)

Freewill said:


> CaféAuLait;9421638 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, guess that shows I did not pay attention. I had never heard this rumor before. I've heard the Foster cover-up, etc, but not this.  But none the less, it seems as if this may be online with how Bush got his black-eye. Falling down drunk or choking on a peanut. Hummm maybe there is some visual imagery going on, givin I'm speaking about peanuts now!


----------



## MrZartok (Jul 10, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> I'd bang Chelsea.  I wonder if she needs any new interns?




I hate to admit it, but I would hit that too.  The fact is, leftist liberal chicks are generally hotter than old conservative bags.  There are exceptions, of course, like Palin and that Cupp chick.  

For example, I find the following leftists quite fuckworthy:

Chelsea Clinton

Debbie Wasserman Shultz

Sandra Fluke (yeah, I would pound that...they do not make condoms strong enough)

Stephanie Cutter (despicable person, makes me harder than a rock)

Wendy Davis

That Flores chick

All the MSNBC chicks (Alex Wagner, even that lesbian...would take them all to Pound Town)

The CNN chicks 

Hillary when she was younger

Michelle Obama (yeah, I'd go there too)

Slobbering leftist fools, one and all.  But I'd bang every last one of them until my dick got sheared off from screwing too much.  I am completely disgusted with myself. 


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)

Freewill said:


> CaféAuLait;9421638 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AMAZING how the children really DO LOOK LIKE their fathers!


----------



## Wildman (Jul 10, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> While the claim that Bill Clinton may not be the biological father to daughter Chelsea came as a shock to the public, to those living in the alleged baby daddys state of Arkansas it was the best unkept secret in town.
> 
> Former Clinton aide Larry Nichols claims Chelseas real father is the former mayor of Little Rock, Ark., Webster Hubbell.
> 
> ...



ooooooooooh really ??????

fer crisakes, i have been singing that song from the first day i saw photos of them, back around 1994-96, and just now it is in the scandal news papers at every grocery store check out aisle, good gawdamity, these scandal sheets are a "Johny comes too late", or were they threatened to keep it under the table.., in Bubbas terms, "or else" !!

Betsy Wright had a list of a whopping 26 women who were potential bimbo eruptions..., in Clintons terms these were all *nuts, sluts & liars.* In reality, these were just the tip of the iceberg of the women who Bill Clinton has had sex with.

any ways who fucking cares, demorats are a soulless bunch of fucking perverts who believe women are "nuts, sluts & liars."


----------



## Andylusion (Jul 10, 2014)

Disir said:


> Clinton was the best damn Republican president ever.



Only because the Republicans kept him from screwing everything up.   But he was a terrible person, as an individual.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)

MrZartok said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > I'd bang Chelsea. I wonder if she needs any new interns?
> ...



I didn't think a man could HATE his own dick that much!


----------



## Lakhota (Jul 10, 2014)

I thought this was a satirical thread.  Apparently some dumbasses are taking it seriously.


----------



## Disir (Jul 10, 2014)

Androw said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Clinton was the best damn Republican president ever.
> ...




No. He was the best Republican president ever.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)

Lakhota said:


> I thought this was a satirical thread. Apparently some dumbasses are taking it seriously.



Oh, I had FORGOTTEN this Clinton Heir!






 Better go check my "Clinton, Shoulda had a Blow Job" file again, there may be MORE!


----------



## Disir (Jul 10, 2014)

It's too late.  You're a dumb ass.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)

Bill's current WANT LIST members.....


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 10, 2014)

This thread is the tits mang


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## MrZartok (Jul 10, 2014)

Town Hall says Chelsea gets paid up to $75K for a speaking engagement.  Can you imagine? What can she possibly have to say that is worth so much money?  She has not done anything with her life.  What could she possibly have to share with people, other than the obvious shit she has first hand knowledge of, like crooked lawyers and lying politicians.


Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> This thread is the tits mang



Unfortunately I can't put out the GOOD ONES from Air Fuck 1.


----------



## Wildman (Jul 10, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Guys guys whoa there...
> 
> Let's not forget this is a thread about Chelsea...
> 
> LOOK AT HER BOOBS


that ain't Chelsea !!


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)

MrZartok said:


> Town Hall says Chelsea gets paid up to $75K for a speaking engagement. Can you imagine? What can she possibly have to say that is worth so much money? She has not done anything with her life. What could she possibly have to share with people, other than the obvious shit she has first hand knowledge of, like crooked lawyers and lying politicians.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using USMessageBoard.com



Political payoffs for momma and papa! After all it all goes back into the CLINTON GLOBAL INITIATIVE! 

The New York Times takes down the Clinton Foundation. This could be devastating for Bill and Hillary ? Telegraph Blogs


----------



## regent (Jul 10, 2014)

I think the Republicans would do better with Hillary's birth certificate.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)

Wildman said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Guys guys whoa there...
> ...



One of Scarlet's boobs is twice what Chelsea has, but Chelsea has a mouth made for a BJ, and you DON'T have to look at her at the same time!


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)

regent said:


> I think the Republicans would do better with Hillary's birth certificate.



 When the Hildebeasty was born, it was written on stone tablets, she broke it right before the 2008 campaign... you just had to give her a pass on the year she was born!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 10, 2014)

Wildman said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Guys guys whoa there...
> ...



What about this one?


----------



## Ernie S. (Jul 10, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> That's really cool...Especially the fact that she looks zero like Webster Hubbell.



She's got that droopy lower lip that makes her look like a drooling fool.

Ya know, kind of like Lakhota and Liberal Media.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Wildman said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



After the above 2 HOTTIES, we present UGH...this!






 BTW, reading the print she was 23 when this was taken... now 30 what?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


>


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 10, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> >



If I were President I'd _absolutely_ make sure I got a bj from Miley Cyrus


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



 Did you look at her TEETH?.... Like a BJ from JAWS! Instead of calling you Old schlock, I'd be calling you NO schlock!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 10, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Nigga please


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 10, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



I keep forgetting subversive men don't have anything to lose!


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jul 10, 2014)

Hell, look at Obama's "father" and then look at Frank Marshall Davis.


Anyone who believes that Obama Senior is actually Obama's "Father" is out of their mind.


Oh and enjoy:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-OCte-0UFo]The Greatest Sneeze - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex (Jul 10, 2014)

I think Vigilante has finally exploded his pea brain...........





scraping the bottom of the barrel for anything that he thinks may help his cause.....

He's getting desperate, but......it won't help....give it up.....

Election 2016: Hillary Vs. Republican Field Polls
Real Clear Politics ^ | May 2014 | Real Clear Politics 
Posted on May 16, 2014 2:36:24 AM CDT by entropy12

Based on RCP Poll Averages From Best to Worst--->

Christie:- Clinton +9.0

Ryan:- Clinton +9.3

Paul:- Clinton +9.4

Bush:- Clinton +10.8

Huckabee:- Clinton +12.4

Cruz:- Clinton +14.0

Rubio:- Clinton +14.4

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/3156646/posts


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 10, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



What?  You drinkin bro?


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I think Vigilante has finally exploded his pea brain...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gee Mert, that's almost exactly the Hildebeasty's poll numbers over the obumanation 2 years before the 2008 election... How did that work out for her???


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I think Vigilante has finally exploded his pea brain...........
> ...


That's only because many Republicans were claiming they would vote for her to skew the poll numbers...

Also she won't be running against a brilliant person like Obama....remember, she'll be running against one of those clowns with the low numbers.

Anyway, your OP is bogus....show us proof.....like DNA.....you can't cause everything about you is FAKE.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 11, 2014)

hazlnut said:


> You far-right nut bags are scare shitless of Hilary.
> 
> Instead of these desperate and pathetic fringe attacks, why not just run a decent candidate?



We're scared shitless of Hillary just as intelligent Germans were scared shitless of Hitler.


----------



## Indofred (Jul 11, 2014)

It always struck me, Chelsea has the perfect mouth for oral sex.

See, she's game.


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 11, 2014)

LiberalMedia said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > LiberalMedia said:
> ...




Hey, remember when some libturd pieces of shit started the rumor that Trig Palin was actually Bristol's son and not Sarah's?  We aren't talking about wacko's on the fringe here.   We are talking about so-called "respectable, mainstream" liberal journalists.  What that proved is that the term "respectable liberal journalist" is any oxymoron.    

They are all sleazy lying unscrupulous pieces of shit.  And now here you are whining about a claim that isn't one half as offensive and is one hundred times more credible than the accusations made about Sarah Palin and her daughter.  You have the gal to attack those bringing this information to light and call them "pigs" when you are just another despicable piece of shit who defended the sleazy campaign waged against Sarah Palin.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2014)

Reading this thread, it's like you guys never learn. 

You spent 8 years trying to nail Bill Clinton on his sex life, and sent Ken Starr after him, and by the end of it all, people actually felt bad for the guy.  

Now you are going to attack Hillary by going after her kid? Really?


----------



## bripat9643 (Jul 11, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Reading this thread, it's like you guys never learn.
> 
> You spent 8 years trying to nail Bill Clinton on his sex life, and sent Ken Starr after him, and by the end of it all, people actually felt bad for the guy.
> 
> Now you are going to attack Hillary by going after her kid? Really?



Two words:  Bristol Palin.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2014)

bripat9643 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Reading this thread, it's like you guys never learn.
> ...



Really?  No one went after Bristol no matter how much she beclowned herself. 

And when your mom is running around preaching morality and such, it really is a valid question of how your daughter got knocked up by the son of the local drug dealer. Oh, you were letting him do sleepovers?  Ah, that explains it. 

I do love how they cleaned that kid up and arranged a shotgun wedding he didn't have to go through with, though. 

My favorite was when Bristol got six figures to talk to kids about abstinence. 

Bristol: "So remember, kiddies, save it for marriage!" 

Kiddies: "But you didn't, you got knocked up, you got a reality TV show and a bunch of money!" 

Bristol: "Wow, will you look at the time!"


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> I think Vigilante has finally exploded his pea brain...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm glad Hillary is busy securing the border. 

Oops. That's not Hillary. She's releasing books, which is always a good thing to have on your resume if you're running for president. I guess being a celebrity is all one needs to win the White House.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 11, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> HelenaHandbag said:
> 
> 
> > Meh.
> ...



Sounds like you have none with either


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > HelenaHandbag said:
> ...



Nope, i never tell a woman I'm shooting blanks, so she'd better be using birth control.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 11, 2014)

Of course, Frank uses his personality for birth control.


----------



## Meathead (Jul 11, 2014)

Stands to reason. Never heard of anybody getting knocked up by a cigar.


----------



## Peach (Jul 11, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Of course, Frank uses his personality for birth control.



Do those who spread these rumors ever think of how the children raised by Hubbell feel? I didn't think so. This  smear is OLD, by the way.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 11, 2014)

her father is Bill. Gossip otherwise is a waste.


----------



## Peach (Jul 11, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> her father is Bill. Gossip otherwise is a waste.



Thank you for exhibiting the decency many abandon.  And of course Hillary Clinton & Hubbell did not work together at Rose until long after Chelsea's birth. But slandering him,  bringing up such ideas that can hurt his wife, and the children he raised, is less important than again smearing Hillary Clinton. I believe Hillary Clinton is subject to criticism on ISSUES, this caca distracts from those however.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 11, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Mertex said:
> ...



#1 a POLL is specifically only one party choice of a candidate for that party

 The Manchurian muslim is diabolical, that ass is a socialist at best, and probably one of the lowest intellectual presidents we've ever had.... I see you never look at his stupid gaffes! 

 I make no claims as to parentage, I only offer NEWS reported, I can't help it if you don't like it!


----------



## Peach (Jul 11, 2014)

Vigilante, "news" from the sources spewing this garbage is National Enquirer stuff, here are genuine issues with Hillary Clinton:

1. Inconsistent, seems to alter her views with the tide.
2. GHW Bush, Clinton, GW Bush, Obama, Clinton seems too much like changing "dynasties".
3. What has Hillary Clinton accomplished in one term in the Senate, and as Secretary of State? 
4. She is too easily angered by opposing views, tough talk, but soft in action.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > I think Vigilante has finally exploded his pea brain...........
> ...



Hillary doesn't go around looking for photo-ops like most of the Republican wanna-bees....

These Reps go down there and take a look, see that there are a bunch of kids and then come back and suggest we put  moats with crocodiles, electric fences and such......so Christian.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 11, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



No, the lowest we ever had was GW Bush, oh, I forgot, he was just a puppet of Cheney....Cheney is the worst....


----------



## jillian (Jul 11, 2014)

JWBooth said:


> I thought this was outed years ago.



you mean "made up" years ago.

thanks for playing.


----------



## Howey (Jul 11, 2014)

Why is this bullshit not in Conspiracies?


----------



## Andylusion (Jul 11, 2014)

We all know that Clinton was a rapist, and womanizer, and abuser.

We had the chance to kick him out of office, and the scum sucking, immoral, pro-criminal crowd backed him because the Republicans prevent him from screwing up the economy.

We had the chance to uphold what is right and good, and we didn't.

Fundamental rule....  you don't ruin children over the evils of their parents.  Chelsea is not Bill Clinton, or Hilliary Clinton.

I'd leave her alone.  When she screws up, ok.  But until then, I don't attack children and ruin their reputation over the evils of their parents.


----------



## Kondor3 (Jul 11, 2014)

Is it true?

Is Bubba not Chelsea's biological father?


----------



## Peach (Jul 11, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Is it true?
> 
> Is Bubba not Chelsea's biological father?



Other than the fact Hubbell did not work with Hillary Clinton until after Chelsea's birth, Hubbell has never made any such claim, and Chelsea Clinton looks like her mother when her mother was younger; Hubbell is 6'5", Chelsea 5'6", like her mother; he denies knowing any "bombshells" though stating he had an affair with Hillary Clinton could make him rich, and the fact the two look nothing alike, it is a master expose:

He lives quietlyand simply, he saysin Charlotte, N.C., where he shares an apartment with his wife Suzy, who toils as a real estate broker while he does the grocery shopping and gasses up the Toyota, in the same city as a married daughter, one of four grown children who have presented the Hubbells with seven grandkids.

Remember Webb Hubbell? He now lives in Charlotte | CharlotteObserver.com


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 11, 2014)

Peach said:


> Vigilante, "news" from the sources spewing this garbage is National Enquirer stuff, here are genuine issues with Hillary Clinton:
> 
> 1. Inconsistent, seems to alter her views with the tide.
> 2. GHW Bush, Clinton, GW Bush, Obama, Clinton seems too much like changing "dynasties".
> ...



Peach, you don't understand the PAYBACK to the subversives and their lapdog media, for the Bristol baby gossip, and Palin should have aborted her Down's Syndrome son?....As pointed out, old BJ has at least ONE son while married to the Hildebeasty, and probably 2 sons....seems he makes BOYS, and NOT girls, ....I know you get my drift!

 The Hildebeasty is a slow moving target, but throwing another 10  lbs. of shit on her can only slow her down a little more!


----------



## Disir (Jul 11, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante, "news" from the sources spewing this garbage is National Enquirer stuff, here are genuine issues with Hillary Clinton:
> ...



That's what this is about? Payback?  You have an unidentified vagish enemy that you maintain so that you can lash out without having to utilize critical thinking skills?  

It's your own credibility at stake.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 11, 2014)

Disir said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



Of course you dumb ****, If I liked her do you think I'd post something about her that was so embarrassing?...well, you being a subversive bitch, NOTHING embarrasses you! POND SCUM doesn't get embarrassed!


----------



## Disir (Jul 11, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



It isn't a question of liking her you worthless, pathetic, disgusting, filthy, uneducated piece of fucking shit.  It's simply not true.  There are so many ways to nail her legitimately on.


----------



## Peach (Jul 11, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante, "news" from the sources spewing this garbage is National Enquirer stuff, here are genuine issues with Hillary Clinton:
> ...



The Bristol baby gossip was tacky, the comments about her handicapped son dispicable. Why payback filthy trash chatter with more? I do not like Palin as an elected official, but from what I have seen, she is a fine mother.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 11, 2014)

Disir said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...



 You see, I play like you subversives do, I get down and drag through the mud to bring up the most embarrassing, outrageous shit I can find on you people, just as your lapdog MSM does with those on the right.... Karma's a bitch, and I will continue to drag you pathetic, pond scum, lying, mental defectives through the mud whenever possible! I also like to nail her "legitimately" but it isn't as much ENTERTAINMENT for me!


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 11, 2014)

Peach said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Peach said:
> ...



 As KNoBhead knows, the Vigilante has a VENDETTA against the pond scum, that has ruined my country. I continue to tell all that I play by subversive rules, they don't like it, as you can see by the subversive bitch above you! BUT her anger only strengthens my convictions.


----------



## Disir (Jul 12, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



I don't play like that. I don't have to.  

Suit yourself.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 12, 2014)

Disir said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...



My word, a subversive that claims she's above what ALL the other subversive do....UNIQUE!......not!


----------



## mamooth (Jul 12, 2014)

Vig, we Democrats appreciate the votes you keep sending us, so please keep up your current behavior.


----------



## daveman (Jul 12, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Reading this thread, it's like you guys never learn.
> 
> You spent 8 years trying to nail Bill Clinton on his sex life, and sent Ken Starr after him, and by the end of it all, people actually felt bad for the guy.
> 
> Now you are going to attack Hillary by going after her kid? Really?


You assholes attacked Palin by going after her kids.

Or is it okay when you do it?


----------



## daveman (Jul 12, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Just a little hint here, Joe:

Women don't consider crying to be foreplay.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 12, 2014)

daveman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Reading this thread, it's like you guys never learn.
> ...



When did people do that?  

People went after Palin because she was fucking stupid.  

Even McCain's team admits their biggest mistake was picking her as a running mate.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 12, 2014)

daveman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



Coming from the guy who uses his personality as birth control.


----------



## daveman (Jul 12, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


See, now you're just fucking lying again.

The 7 Most Despicable Ways Liberals Have Attacked Sarah Palin - John Hawkins - Page full
5) David Letterman made a statutory rape joke about Sarah Palins daughter: When the Lefties aren't going after Palin, they like to attack her children. Late night host David Letterman took one of the cheapest shots when he said, "One awkward moment for Sarah Palin at the Yankee game -- during the seventh inning, her daughter was knocked up by Alex Rodriguez."

Palin was at that game with her 14 year old daughter, Willow. As you can imagine, she was not amused and she fired back at Letterman.
Acceptance of inappropriate sexual comments about an underage girl, who could be anyone's daughter, contributes to the atrociously high rate of sexual exploitation of minors by older men who use and abuse others.​If Letterman had said something similar about one of Obama's children, it would have probably cost him his job. But, since it was Palin, the 62 year old Letterman gave a half hearted apology for making a nasty, sexual joke about a 14 year old girl and wasn't even suspended for what he said.

6) Andrew Sullivan pushed a crazy Trig Truther conspiracy theory: Prominent liberal writer Andrew Sullivan spent more than a year asserting that Sarah Palin faked her pregnancy with Trig and that he is really Bristol's child. The evidence for this primarily seems to come from voices in Sullivan's head. Sullivan's conspiracy theory is so nuts, particularly in light of pictures of Palin walking around pregnant with Trig, that he should probably be locked away in an asylum until he can work through his mental illness. Unfortunately, given the insane hatred from the Left that's aimed at conservative women, few people seem to be able to tell him apart from the other lunatics.​
Liberal Website Wonkette Disgracefully Attacks Trig Palin On His Third Birthday | NewsBusters


----------



## daveman (Jul 12, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Didn't work.  I've got two children.


----------



## Mertex (Jul 12, 2014)

daveman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Reading this thread, it's like you guys never learn.
> ...



And you assholes attacked Truman's daughter, Carter's daughter, and Clinton's daughter Chelsea way back when....don't play the victims, it isn't becoming, just makes you look like hypocrites.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 12, 2014)

daveman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...




Well, when you let your daughter get knocked up by the son of the local meth dealer, you really don't have a lot to brag about your killer Parenting skills. 






daveman said:


> 6) Andrew Sullivan pushed a crazy Trig Truther conspiracy theory: Prominent liberal writer Andrew Sullivan spent more than a year asserting that Sarah Palin faked her pregnancy with Trig and that he is really Bristol's child. The evidence for this primarily seems to come from voices in Sullivan's head. Sullivan's conspiracy theory is so nuts, particularly in light of pictures of Palin walking around pregnant with Trig, that he should probably be locked away in an asylum until he can work through his mental illness. Unfortunately, given the insane hatred from the Left that's aimed at conservative women, few people seem to be able to tell him apart from the other lunatics.





daveman said:


> ]



Or nobody right or left cares about Andrew Sullivan... Who was fired from Newsweek for sloppy reporting. 

Obviously , we know Trig is Palin's because when you have babies at 42, you get the expected result. 

but don't you dare criticize that.


----------



## daveman (Jul 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Ahhh.  But somehow...it just is, dammit!!...it's okay when you guys do it.

Right?


----------



## daveman (Jul 12, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


You know how you like to pretend you have the moral high ground?

That's a pile of progressive shit.


----------



## Pete7469 (Jul 12, 2014)

Avatar4321 said:


> her father is Bill. Gossip otherwise is a waste.



I'm not sure it's a waste...

The bed wetters are so spun up about it that it's a great source of laughs if nothing else.

BTW, look at Hitlary even in her best years... 

Bill jacked off in a turkey baster that the hildabeast pleasured herself with if they had a kid together.

I mean c'mon people be real...


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## RandallFlagg (Jul 12, 2014)

Mertex said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




Jesus Christ! Are you fucking serious!?!?!    99% of these folks weren't even ALIVE yet....But to be honest, Carter's daughter and Clinton's daughter both fell of the damned ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down....


Assholes? The only asshole around here is you..........


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 12, 2014)

Webster Hubbell has been impotent for 35 years or more.

Vigilante's brain simply pops and sizzles in a synaptic storm of misfires.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 12, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Webster Hubbell has been impotent for 35 years or more.
> 
> Vigilante's brain simply pops and sizzles in a synaptic storm of misfires.



Can you imagine how talented Rep Frog Boy II here is.... All he has to do is swallow a load shot into his mouth by Web Hubbell, and in an instant, he can tell that Web has been impotent for 35 years....Could you possibly be off by one or 2 years, as Chelsea turned 34 in Feb. 2014 and that sure sounds like a border line case for the Webster!.... Try another Hubble BJ, and enjoy the essence this time, and see if you can come up with a more exact date! God, they just can't get any easier than that!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 13, 2014)

daveman said:


> [
> You know how you like to pretend you have the moral high ground?
> 
> That's a pile of progressive shit.



Not really. 

When you campaign on a platform of "Family Values", people are going to take a serious look at how you manage your family. 

Do you not know when you let your daughter's boyfriend do sleepovers, the chances of knocking her up increase if she's not using birth control?


----------



## daveman (Jul 13, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Whatever lets you justify your hypocrisy.  Gaea knows you're never going to give it up, so you have to justify it.


----------



## RandallFlagg (Jul 13, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Webster Hubbell has been impotent for 35 years or more.
> 
> Vigilante's brain simply pops and sizzles in a synaptic storm of misfires.





Did good old Webster tell you that he is "impotent" before, or after your date?



You are full of shit. ( especially after your date).


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 13, 2014)

My assertion is as good or better than the far right funnies' assertions without evidence.

Step along, my boys: you have nothing of worth to offer.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 13, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> My assertion is as good or better than the far right funnies' assertions without evidence.
> 
> Step along, my boys: you have nothing of worth to offer.



Do I see a dribble of semen on Rep Frog boy II's lips... YES, he's achieved climax!.... Just for the hell of it, post up that link that Webster is sterile...I need a chuckle, and you never fail to deliver!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 13, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > My assertion is as good or better than the far right funnies' assertions without evidence.
> ...



Your gayness is obvious, my friend.  

When you post clear, convincing evidence of your stupid OP, why, sure.

V, you are the text book case of how not to succeed in posting.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jul 13, 2014)

11 pages... lol holy shit guys come on now


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 13, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Perhaps, but it is second to your stupidity! 

So far you've made a statement about Webster, and we're waiting for you to back it up.... Don't hurry Rep Frog Boy II, the longer you take, the more people read just how disingenuous you really are....Did you EVER have credibility?....Silly question!

BTW, I do so much enjoy the GAY LOVING LEFT, when they intend to do harm to one on the right, ALWAYS throws the gay card out.... Don't you gay people think it's time to REALIZE that these pond scum, are only YOUR FRIENDS when they can USE the GAY AGENDA to further the subversive cause?..... I though GAYS were supposed to be the brightest of the subversive order...perhaps it's the POT HEADS, or the ABORTIONIST that really are!


----------



## percysunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

LiberalMedia said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



If y'all can't figure out a way to slide 'yurt' into this correspondence...well...


----------



## daveman (Jul 13, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> My assertion is as good or better than the far right funnies' assertions without evidence.
> 
> Step along, my boys: you have nothing of worth to offer.



The Clintons thank you for your mindless, subservient support.

Or they would, if they knew who you were and gave a shit about you.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm her father. Seriously.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 13, 2014)

No you're not.

Elvis is her Daddy.   That's why Vince Foster was killed...he knew!


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 13, 2014)

boedicca said:


> No you're not.
> 
> Elvis is her Daddy. That's why Vince Foster was killed...he knew!



That's one hell of a trick, Elvis died almost 3 years before Chelsea popped out! .... Now Vince Foster IS a suspect!


----------



## boedicca (Jul 13, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > No you're not.
> ...




Elvis is not dead.

He, JFK, and Marilyn live in a polyamorous relationship in Palm Springs.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Jul 13, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > No you're not.
> ...



Priscilla spat some out and put it in the fridge for future purposes. 

OMG, that was awful. I shouldn't have written that.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 13, 2014)

R.C. Christian said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



I thought only Jake the Flake could do those sort of semen tricks!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 14, 2014)

And V and the other conspiracists are here only for grins and chuckles.

Silly far right reactionaries.


----------



## longknife (Jul 14, 2014)

I don't know why this was put in Conspiracies. Everyone in Arkansas knows it to be true. &#9786;


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jul 14, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> While the claim that Bill Clinton may not be the biological father to daughter Chelsea came as a shock to the public, to those living in the alleged baby daddys state of Arkansas it was the best unkept secret in town.
> 
> Former Clinton aide Larry Nichols claims Chelseas real father is the former mayor of Little Rock, Ark., Webster Hubbell.
> 
> ...



Rate this post poor.  The vigilante is vile, vulgar and vapid


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 14, 2014)

longknife said:


> I don't know why this was put in Conspiracies. Everyone in Arkansas knows it to be true. &#9786;



Only a few goofs believe it is true.  No evidence.


----------



## longknife (Jul 14, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why this was put in Conspiracies. Everyone in Arkansas knows it to be true. &#9786;
> ...



C'mon. Do you really think that Slick Willie with all the good-looking broads chasing after him would deign to mess around with Hillary - while she's busy with her girlfriends?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 14, 2014)

longknife said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



You can believe that, and your belief means nothing.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 14, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know why this was put in Conspiracies. Everyone in Arkansas knows it to be true. &#9786;
> ...



What do you need Rep Frog Boy II....SEMEN off a BLUE DRESS?


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 14, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 14, 2014)

V, pictures in this day and age mean nothing: for heaven's sake, you look like Hillary.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 14, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> V, pictures in this day and age mean nothing: for heaven's sake, you look like Hillary.



What do you want me to retort to....You look like the can of FDS?... Bet mine is the truer statement!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 14, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > V, pictures in this day and age mean nothing: for heaven's sake, you look like Hillary.
> ...



I know it is hard for you that the far right has become only grins and chuckles for the 90% that makes up the rest of America.  Your guy in Mississippi is a good example: mainstream GOP and some black voters teamed up to beat him in the primary ~ in the reddest of state primaries you freaks could not pull out a victory.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 14, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Why yes, using Democrats, BLACK FEAR telephone calls from paid Democrats subversives, and the RINO Repubicks, which, in all honesty, are a STEP BELOW you pond scum, never mind voter fraud, Thad was chosen....a Subversive lite, on par with a McLame, McAmnesty, and McRomney won!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 14, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Why, no, the don't, but they are terrified of the violent far right.  Righteously so.

You have failed, and no amount of verbal or physical violence will do anything except rebound on you.  Tis what tis.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 14, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Starting with #4 and working our way up! Rep Frog Boy II is soooo fucking predictable! Damn, I fail with each one of these fucking subversives... I have a better failure rate with them, than the Obomanation does!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 14, 2014)

V writes, "Starting with #4 and working our way up! Rep Frog Boy II is soooo fucking predictable! Damn, I fail with each one of these fucking subversives... I have a better failure rate with them, than the Obomanation does!"

V, only you and the far right are subversives.

Since you are in such a small minority, you are here for grins and chuckles only.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 14, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> V writes, "Starting with #4 and working our way up! Rep Frog Boy II is soooo fucking predictable! Damn, I fail with each one of these fucking subversives... I have a better failure rate with them, than the Obomanation does!"
> 
> V, only you and the far right are subversives.
> 
> Since you are in such a small minority, you are here for grins and chuckles only.



Unbelievable, Rep Frog Boy II says we conservatives are such a small minority while.....

Gallup's measure of ideology has already been described. Gallup uses it to track trends in Americans' ideology from 1992 to 2013. Jeffrey M. Jones, who wrote Gallup's report, correctly notes that the percentage of the public identifying as "liberal" or "very liberal" (23) is higher than at any time in the last 21 years. 
Jones also reports that, in the early- to mid-1990s, the percentage of Americans calling themselves some kind of liberal was 16-17%. Moreover, he observes that the percentages consistently identifying themselves as liberals did not rise to 20-22% until around 2005 and thereafter.
Jones also writes that the percentage of the public labeling themselves as some kind of conservative has ranged from the upper 30s to the low 40s, thus outstripping liberal self-identification. (In 2013, the percentage of Americans identifying themselves as conservatives was 38.)



Care to comment asswipe, or did Gallup just shove your bullshit up your ass sideways?

This subversive NEVER fails to LIE, and present falsehoods on whatever topic he posts on.... Go back to playing For Rep Sake, and STFU when dealing in politics, we KNOW you continually lie, and carry the water for the obumanation! What a dumbass!


----------



## daveman (Jul 14, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> V writes, "Starting with #4 and working our way up! Rep Frog Boy II is soooo fucking predictable! Damn, I fail with each one of these fucking subversives... I have a better failure rate with them, than the Obomanation does!"
> 
> V, only you and the far right are subversives.
> 
> Since you are in such a small minority, you are here for grins and chuckles only.



You sure are talking criticism of the Clintons personally...like a progressive would.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 14, 2014)

Vigilante thinks his far right reactionaries are the conservative mainstream. 

They aren't.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 14, 2014)

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > V writes, "Starting with #4 and working our way up! Rep Frog Boy II is soooo fucking predictable! Damn, I fail with each one of these fucking subversives... I have a better failure rate with them, than the Obomanation does!"
> ...



I am taking it professionally because I know the libs are very good pointing out reactionary stupidity like Vigilante's to their party's good interest.

The reactionaries in our party, like you, like Vigilante, were great allies for the Dems, and terrible opponents for Romney and those of us in the GOP mainstream who supported him.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 14, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante thinks his far right reactionaries are the conservative mainstream.
> 
> They aren't.



Not only do you not know how to read English, or understand ...(In 2013, the percentage of Americans identifying themselves as conservatives was 38.) it has NOTHING to do with far right as his TERRORIST LEFT represents the majority of the RULING Democrat subversives!...What a fucking idiot!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 14, 2014)

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > V writes, "Starting with #4 and working our way up! Rep Frog Boy II is soooo fucking predictable! Damn, I fail with each one of these fucking subversives... I have a better failure rate with them, than the Obomanation does!"
> ...



Or maybe he's figured out 16 years late, attacking the Clintons on a personal level doesn't get you anywhere. 

Look, guy, the only way you beat Hillary in 2016 is you get someone who voted for Obama in 2012 to vote for your guy.  

Then you repeat that process 2.5 million times, the number of votes you'd have to change to put your guy in the majority. 

The challenges you face are that your voters skew older and some of them are going to be taking a dirt nap in 2016. 

So in short, you are going to have to win over 3 million people who voted for Obama in 2012 to vote for (Phil N. TheBlank) in 2016 over Hillary.  

Impress us how you are going to do that. My guess is you will just sputter about those folks who voted for Obama.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 14, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



I just love it when a commie subversive try's to tell us what is BEST for the Republicans..... They keep doing it, the very sad part is, they get the moderate right to usually go along with them.... Perhaps we should play this for those poor souls....

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-BtquTKw78]Johnny Mandel Suicide is painless with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daveman (Jul 14, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Yeah, whatever, Obama Boi.


----------



## daveman (Jul 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Dumbasscommunist says what?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 14, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Not only do you not know how to read English, or understand ...(In 2013, the percentage of Americans identifying themselves as conservatives was 38.) it has NOTHING to do with far right as his TERRORIST LEFT represents the majority of the RULING Democrat subversives!...What a fucking idiot!



You are not part of the conservative mainstream, only a small minority of political thuggery on the far right.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 14, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


  The moderate right know that you far reactionaries righties elect dem presidents.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 14, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Not only do you not know how to read English, or understand ...(In 2013, the percentage of Americans identifying themselves as conservatives was 38.) it has NOTHING to do with far right as his TERRORIST LEFT represents the majority of the RULING Democrat subversives!...What a fucking idiot!
> ...



Thank you Mr. Goebbels! Keeping your grandfathers legacy in tact!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 14, 2014)

Indeependent said:


> That's really cool...Especially the fact that she looks zero like Webster Hubbell.



By "she looks zero like Webster Hubbell" InDIP means, "looks quite a bit like Webster Hubbell, especially in the appearance of the lips and mouth."

We must remember to translate babbling bullshit lolberal-speak into truth. Libs like InDIP don't know how to be honest.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 14, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



That is you with the sign talking into the mirror.  Godwin's law, you lose.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 14, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


 
 Was Ronald Reagan alive and president before you were born, subversive?

 Why do you keep trying to play at being a moderate Republican? We all know you're a full Blown Obuma Zombie, if you weren't you would have STFU a long time ago!


----------



## IlarMeilyr (Jul 14, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Fakey establishes that Goebbles was wrong.  No matter how much that idiot, Fakey, claims to be "a Republican," NOBODY with a functioning brain believes that lying sack of crap.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 14, 2014)

Breaking:  The polyamorous relationship also includes Andy Warhol, Che Guevara, and Helen Thomas!


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 14, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...













 Damn, this guy is SOOOO FUCKING EASY to put down.... BUT, keep it up Rep Frog Boy II, you've finally hit the threshold of my ROTFLMFAO at you!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 14, 2014)

daveman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Whenever you use the word "Communist" it means you didn't have an answer to the obvious statement. 

Okay, guy, one more time. 

How do you get 3 million people who voted for Obama in 2012 to vote for your guy.  

Knock yourself out.  I'd be interested in hearing your ideas.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 14, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> [
> 
> Was Ronald Reagan alive and president before you were born, subversive?
> 
> Why do you keep trying to play at being a moderate Republican? We all know you're a full Blown Obuma Zombie, if you weren't you would have STFU a long time ago!



The Real Ronald Reagan would be run out of the GOP on a rail today. 

To quickly recap- The Real Ronald Reagan: 

Tripled the National Debt.
Engaged in huge public spending programs.
Negotiated with Terrorists and traded arms for hostages.
Raised Taxes after cutting them. 
Gave amnesty to 3 million illegal aliens.
Compromised with the Democratic Majority to expand social security. 
Reached agreements with America's adversaries.
Appointed moderates to the Supreme Court
Rarely went to church and believed in Astrology


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



House of Representatives DEFUNDS the money for the obomanations FREE SHIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## percysunshine (Jul 14, 2014)

Vigilante said:


>



That looks like John McCain...only 30 years younger.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Ended the "COLD WAR"! Why do you think we spent so much?

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YtYdjbpBk6A]Reagan at Brandenburg Gate - "tear down this wall" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## daveman (Jul 14, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Point to Obama's failures, and say "The next Democrat thinks all that was a great idea, and wants to keep doing it."

Obama's working for the GOP, apparently.


----------



## daveman (Jul 14, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


The US winning the Cold War makes Baby Iosef cry.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 14, 2014)

daveman said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Yet JoeBlow, and all other subversives COMPLAIN that the Republicans won't COMPROMISE with the Manchurian muslim, but FAULT Reagan, for doing exactly that!


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2014)

daveman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, guy, one more time.
> ...



Obama's not running next time. 

and frankly, given that Obama has left the country in better shape than Bush gave it to him, you guys really don't have much of an argument there.  If you did, that Weird Mormon Robot you ran in 2012 would have one. 

(Waiting for diatribe about welfare and voter fraud and whatever denialism you have.)


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2014)

daveman said:


> [
> The US winning the Cold War makes Baby Iosef cry.



What did we "win" exactly?  The right to have our jobs shipped to Communist China? 

The right to be stripped searched before getting on an airplane because the Jihadists Reagan armed to the teeth might blow up the plane? 

The right to be spied on by our government to a degree that would have made the Stasi envious?  

I guess you have a funny definition of "Winning".


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> [
> 
> Ended the "COLD WAR"! Why do you think we spent so much?
> 
> l]



Yes, Reagan talked sternly to a wall, and that's why we won.  That and spending a trillion dollars on expensive weapons we never used and didn't work, anyway.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> [
> 
> Yet JoeBlow, and all other subversives COMPLAIN that the Republicans won't COMPROMISE with the Manchurian muslim, but FAULT Reagan, for doing exactly that!



I don't fault Reagan for compromising. 

I fault you guys for pretending he didn't.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 15, 2014)

Far from the OP.

No evidence whatsoever for its claim.

That's why it is in the conspiracy theory forum.


----------



## daveman (Jul 15, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


There really is no point.  You fold your insular little universe, where Government is Mommy and Daddy and wife and husband and lover, around you, and insist it's what everyone wants and needs.

I'm an adult and a citizen.  I'm not a pathetic, ball-less, lazy, stupid, ignorant progressive who yearns for the government nipple.

I'd tell you to grow the fuck up, but it's far too late for that.


----------



## daveman (Jul 15, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Poor Iosef.  He wept bitterly when the Wall came down.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2014)

daveman said:


> There really is no point.  You fold your insular little universe, where Government is Mommy and Daddy and wife and husband and lover, around you, and insist it's what everyone wants and needs.
> 
> I'm an adult and a citizen.  I'm not a pathetic, ball-less, lazy, stupid, ignorant progressive who yearns for the government nipple.
> 
> I'd tell you to grow the fuck up, but it's far too late for that.



Sorry, guy, I tried it your way. 

I ended up getting fired because I tried to use the medical insurance I was promised. 

I'm done with that, thanks. 

Maybe if your side worked for someone other than the 1%, you might have an argument.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 15, 2014)

daveman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



No, I'm just having a hard time picturing how that wall coming down made my life any better.  

I know how it's made it worse.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Jul 15, 2014)

LiberalMedia said:


> You know, Vigilante, for a bigoted conservatard, you sure do care a lot about sex and gossip. Is it possible that you have strayed away from the Christ-insanity that has held back humynkynd for so many centuries?
> 
> On the matter of Chelsea's paternity: Who cares who hyr sperm donor was? Giving a damn about this is like the idiots who freak out when they realize that their "amazing 100% pure Swiss spring water harvested by sinless nuns using golden jugs" they bought at Walmart isn't actually from a spring, and is just plain tap water. Does that make the taste of the product any different? No. Similarly, Chelsea Clyntyn will continue to be the same pyrsyn America has grown to love and adore, regardless of the idle gossip being spread by the hypocritical conservatard gossip-mongers in the nation's churches.



$400,000 for your so-called "education"?  Damn, I'd demand my money back.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 15, 2014)

This OP is sleazy with no evidence and reveals only the disease in the minds of the far right loonies.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 15, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> This OP is sleazy with no evidence and reveals only the disease in the finds of the far right loonies.



You might be right Rep Frog Boy II.... we have a DEAD RINGER just now enter the paternity race... and by the looks of him, WE HAVE A WINNER!


----------



## daveman (Jul 15, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > There really is no point.  You fold your insular little universe, where Government is Mommy and Daddy and wife and husband and lover, around you, and insist it's what everyone wants and needs.
> ...


Maybe if you weren't lazy and stupid, you wouldn't be such a whiny douchebag.


----------



## daveman (Jul 15, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Yes, being confronted by the absolute failure of your political and economic philosophy must have been hard on you.

What I don't understand is why you keep bitterly clinging to the ridiculous idea that they'll work in America.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 16, 2014)

daveman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Actually, I work harder than you do, probably.  I work in the private sector. 

I doubt you'd last a week. Probably you'd get a call down to human resources because you were scaring your coworkers muttering about all the people you want to shoot.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 16, 2014)

daveman said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Guy, I don't have a philosophy. Philosophies are for fanatics who don't care who gets hurt by their ideology.

In that, you and the Commies are cut from the same cloth. 

I'm a pragmatist.  I go with what works.  

I also don't mistake the failure of an empire with the failure of a philosophy. The USSR didn't fall because Communism sucked.  The USSR Fell because all those not-Russians were tired of the Russians. 

It's like saying that the fall of the British Empire was a failure of Capitalism. It's just fucking silly.


----------



## warwulf (Jul 16, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> I also don't mistake the failure of an empire with the failure of a philosophy. The USSR didn't fall because Communism sucked.  The USSR Fell because all those not-Russians were tired of the Russians.



Actually, it's the other way around. The Russians were sick of the non-Russian JEWS who were running the place. Jews started Communism, the Pogroms, the Gulags, the select executions of Russians as well as Xtians. 
  Russia grew after they started expelling the jews, who, unfortunately, came here and have now started with a fresh slate and a new puppet to see how it works here.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 16, 2014)

warwulf said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > I also don't mistake the failure of an empire with the failure of a philosophy. The USSR didn't fall because Communism sucked.  The USSR Fell because all those not-Russians were tired of the Russians.
> ...



Haven't they banned you yet?


----------



## Grandma (Jul 16, 2014)

Umm, guys - the USSR failed because it went broke.


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 16, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Umm, guys - the USSR failed because it went broke.



Not really. 

The USSR broke apart because its consituent nationalities didn't see it as worth staying together. 

I think the best historical comparison was the Hapsburg Empire.  It was a great deal for the Austrians, but they had to keep granting more and more concessions to the Hungarians, Bohemians, Slavs, etc.  

The Ironic thing is that the Austrians didn't want anything more to do with the Hapsburgs, but the Hungarians were open to the idea for a while.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 16, 2014)

Sigh.

Vigilante argues a sleaze without evidence.

daveman argues a point on which he can't elaborate.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jul 16, 2014)

What a festering pile of horse shit! I cannot wait for the "fake" DNA test that Vigilante is sure to not accept as proof once this story is pounded into our heads because STUPID people will run with this garbage and it WILL not go away.

Hurrah! This type of stupidity will cost republicans, yet again, all because THEY JUST DO NOT LEARN ... EvER!


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 16, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Vigilante argues a sleaze without evidence.
> 
> daveman argues a point on which he can't elaborate.



Rep Frog Boy II we have a new contended for Chelsea's father!


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 16, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> What a festering pile of horse shit! I cannot wait for the "fake" DNA test that Vigilante is sure to not accept as proof once this story is pounded into our heads because STUPID people will run with this garbage and it WILL not go away.
> 
> Hurrah! This type of stupidity will cost republicans, yet again, all because THEY JUST DO NOT LEARN ... EvER!



Subversives...a humorless bunch...unless they are doing it, then it's hilarious!!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 16, 2014)

The OP is certainly in the right forum.


----------



## boedicca (Jul 16, 2014)

Aliens stole a truckload of peanut butter!


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jul 16, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > What a festering pile of horse shit! I cannot wait for the "fake" DNA test that Vigilante is sure to not accept as proof once this story is pounded into our heads because STUPID people will run with this garbage and it WILL not go away.
> ...



Oh, this was humor? Why did you not post it in the appropriate forum?

It's garbage. You meant to pass this off as real news and It's complete, unadulterated BULLSHIT. 

Try again.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 16, 2014)

Being mean spirited is all the far right have left to go with.

They lost, they are losers, they will remain losers on the national political scene.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 16, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Being mean spirited is all the far right have left to go with.
> 
> They lost, they are losers, they will remain losers on the national political scene.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 16, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...



Crabbie, do you have the results of the DNA tests?...... I presented 2 other candidates that look more like Chelsea than BJ does.... For all we know, they may be her father!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 16, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Crabbie, do you have the results of the DNA tests?...... I presented 2 other candidates that look more like Chelsea than BJ does.... For all we know, they may be her father!



What a whiny weasel  you are, V.

Losers act like losers, which you are doing here.

This is all you have to work with now.

Sux to be you guyz


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 16, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Crabbie, do you have the results of the DNA tests?...... I presented 2 other candidates that look more like Chelsea than BJ does.... For all we know, they may be her father!
> ...



Buy Rep Frog Boy II, this thread is in conspiracies!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 16, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Yup, that's what you weak heads have.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 16, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



You protesting so much, are you Chelsae's father?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 16, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Got your ass reamed in the primaries, huh.

Embrace the butt flow of ridicule, V.


----------



## daveman (Jul 16, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Like all progressives, you project your tendency to violence on others.

However, you coworkers are in no danger.  You're simply too lazy to hurt anyone, and too terrified of firearms to shoot anyone.


----------



## daveman (Jul 16, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


No, you don't.  You're a progressive.  You go with what's historically been a proven failure.


JoeB131 said:


> I also don't mistake the failure of an empire with the failure of a philosophy. The USSR didn't fall because Communism sucked.  The USSR Fell because all those not-Russians were tired of the Russians.
> 
> It's like saying that the fall of the British Empire was a failure of Capitalism. It's just fucking silly.


So you really DO think Communism will work in America!!

What an utter retard.


----------



## daveman (Jul 16, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Sigh.
> 
> Vigilante argues a sleaze without evidence.
> 
> daveman argues a point on which he can't elaborate.


Fakey defends the indefensible.

Guy, there are no moderate Republicans that support Hillary's candidacy.

Are you going to stop your ludicrous charade now?


----------



## JoeB131 (Jul 16, 2014)

daveman said:


> [
> 
> 
> JoeB131 said:
> ...



Communism doesn't work because of human nature. If you let everyone have all their needs met, they will not make an effort.  

That said, the alternative you support, that all of us will work very hard so that a very few can live the high life, that is kind of stupid, too.  And whether you call that slavery or feudalism or capitalism, it still kind of sucks.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jul 17, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Do YOU have the results? Otherwise it is YOU who is pounding the desk screaming, not me. I tend to not believe an article in the complete and utter lack of ANY KIND of evidence. 

Sorry, but an unnamed source from some right-wing rag, just ain't going to cut it. Show me the DNA test and you have a believer; unlike you, I don't close my eyes to the truth - if it's empirically shown to be_ truthful. _

If it's garbage, it will remain in the circular file until such time that something credible _pops up_ to make me think otherwise.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jul 17, 2014)

daveman said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Sigh.
> ...



I'm sorry Dave, but this article is hardly indefensible. 

I cannot see how in the love of crack you could even begin to think that. 

As far as Hilary is concerned, there are going to be quite a few R moderates voting for her as there always will be crossovers in ANY election.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 17, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...



Apparently, you've mistaken us for someone that really cares about what you think!


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jul 17, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Vigilante, you are speaking for everyone else, now?

You posted (once again) a crap story and are now padding out your lame thread with insults and memes (as per usual).

She looks like other people more than Bill??? Are you serious?


----------



## Nutz (Jul 17, 2014)

Typical teapers...they would believe a blog written on used toilet paper if it was a dig at the opposition.  

Teapers are pathetic...low information dunderheads.  Gullible lemmings.  Partisan hacks.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jul 17, 2014)

"Someone said?" 

We could say that about almost anything. An unnamed source is one of the oldest tricks in the book; It's called 'smear tactics,' a perennial favorite amongst national Socialist and other political extremest who attempt to sway public opinion through dishonest propaganda and fear-mongering.

It worked very well ... in the days before internet fact-checking.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh, the emoticans ... 

... Must not forget the compelling counter-argument that cannot be rebutted ... _emoticons_ 
...


----------



## Nutz (Jul 17, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Oh, the emoticans ...
> 
> ... Must not forget the compelling counter-argument that cannot be rebutted, _emoticons_
> ...



You must have him on the run...he hasn't used a cartoon yet.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jul 17, 2014)

Here's one. 

Just trying to help out....


----------



## Nutz (Jul 17, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Here's one.
> 
> Just trying to help out....


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jul 17, 2014)

... All for the good of smearing you Libs!


----------



## Nutz (Jul 17, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> ... All for the good of smearing you Libs!



I'm not a lib!


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jul 17, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > ... All for the good of smearing you Libs!
> ...



You are now - I said!!! That's all that's necessary on USMB!


----------



## Nutz (Jul 17, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...



Damn...I forgot about the rule!

Well, you are a homo sapien


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 17, 2014)

neither daveman or Vigilante aere mainstream GOP, just far right reactionary wannabees

I have not supported HRC's campaign, but I know if we nominate a far right Santorum et al, we will lose to HRC by 57 to 43 at the very least.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 17, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Well, then, if that is the power, Vigilante is a man.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 17, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Mad_Cabbie said:
> ...



Well she can't refute being a Hildebeasty offspring!


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 17, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Typical teapers...they would believe a blog written on used toilet paper if it was a dig at the opposition.
> 
> Teapers are pathetic...low information dunderheads. Gullible lemmings. Partisan hacks.



Who don't like the police being assassinated by black street gangs, and listening to black guys that support them.... get the message?


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 17, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> neither daveman or Vigilante aere mainstream GOP, just far right reactionary wannabees
> 
> I have not supported HRC's campaign, but I know if we nominate a far right Santorum et al, we will lose to HRC by 57 to 43 at the very least.



Yes, I side with the EXTREME! You're a liberal ****, damn, right on both accounts!


----------



## Nutz (Jul 17, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Typical teapers...they would believe a blog written on used toilet paper if it was a dig at the opposition.
> ...



Nope, I have no idea what you are trying to say!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 17, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > neither daveman or Vigilante aere mainstream GOP, just far right reactionary wannabees
> ...




And that's why you are falling behind in the stream of history, drifting away.

The America you want will never come again.  Tis what it is.

Cry all you want.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 17, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Of course you do, referring back to the Black gang thug that assassinated the officer in N.J. who you apparently didn't like my assertation that the administration being black means that virtually NOTHING will be done about those black thugs! ....But I just know you won't get the connection!


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 17, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Incredible, you are now using Al Sharpton's TALKING POINTS  from PMSNBC.... Perhaps not, but there are a LARGE portion of this country that are willing to take out the subversives, on a one to one basis, I doubt that any pond scum would be left, but a few percent of patriots would!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 17, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



What assertion?  What reference?  You are only a reedy, vanishing voice in the growing dusk of far right reactionary extremism.

Your type won't even be a footnote in fifty years.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 17, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



The overwhelming majority of Americans despise the TPM and the far right.

There is no one to one.  A good American takes out ten of you to one of us.


----------



## Nutz (Jul 17, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



He has gone WAAAAAYYYYY over the deep end...just fucking   I still have no idea what the hell he is talking about.  I think he is trying to attribute an argument to me i didn't make...who knows.  


But, now he will post a cartoon!


----------



## Nutz (Jul 17, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



wow...now the threats are getting graphic.  Hey, Vigilante et al...check this out  http://www.usmessageboard.com/tea-party/365768-teapers-watch-fox-news-now.html

Edit:  That bitch is sexy.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 17, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



If we're not here, the country that you presently live in won't be here as we currently know it! You little pond scum are going to protect it, from muslims, the Chinese, and the take over by the South of the border crowd?.... Every time I here this asshole spout his shit, in the background, growing louder is....

 [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIIqYqtR1lY]Suicide Is Painless (MASH Theme) with lyrics - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 17, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Conservative women ARE.... you get all the ugly skanks!


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 17, 2014)

Nutz said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



I'd say I was a mind reader, but Nutz has no mind.... but very predictable!


----------



## Nutz (Jul 17, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



There is no connection, because you are attributing an argument to me that I never made.  You are lying.  Buffoon.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 17, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/current-events/365518-bloods-declare-war-on-police-2.html

 Starts at #45 ends at #90..... Right!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 17, 2014)

Vigilante makes assertion all the time that are unconnected to the reference point.

Since V has nothing to work with, of course he lies.

Of course, we keep revealing him for the liar he is.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 17, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vigilante makes assertion all the time that are unconnected to the reference point.
> 
> Since V has nothing to work with, of course he lies.
> 
> Of course, we keep revealing him for the liar he is.



 Quote: Originally Posted by *JakeStarkey* 

 
_  Quote: Originally Posted by *Vigilante* 

 
   Quote: Originally Posted by *JakeStarkey* 

 

You are not responsible right, not responsible conservative.

You are reactionary far right wing nuts with an anti-American agenda.

So we put you guys down like feral rogues. 


Learn something Grasshopper, besides how to increase your Rep Count!

_
_*We have been running far right rogues down on the Board for five years, using their own tactics against them -- causing them to lose rep; in some cases, taking away rep power.

The far right are still board thugs but with far less influence than even last summer.*_
_
The TP debacle aftermath from the debt and budget losses last fall as well as the butt kickings in this year's primaries have terminated the political hope of this generation of the reactionary far right._

_Rep frog Boy II let's you know what's going on with some of the young conservatives coming on board....Karma's a bitch Flakey! _

_It's not about lying, it's about the fucking lefts ideology.... and you DO NOTICE the pond scum who has been trying to pass himself off as a MODERATE CONSERVATIVE.... Perhaps he's really KARL ROVE, or McLame's daughter??? 

*BTW, why would a supposed MODERATE Republican take such exception to a Clinton smackdown?.... One wonders...NOT!*
_


----------



## Nutz (Jul 17, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



I don't see it!  WTF are you talking about?


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 17, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



I can't help a blind, deaf and dumb man!


----------



## Nutz (Jul 17, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Either that, or you are just full of shit!


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 17, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



I gave you the thread and the posts...what more does an affirmative action fellow need?


----------



## Nutz (Jul 17, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



The truth...you get no white privilege here...loser!

Go back in your trailer and think of something clever to say.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 17, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



And you back to the Ghetto, your obomaphone, and the drug of choice you've been using!


----------



## Nutz (Jul 17, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



  You back to the meth and overweight Stephanies to breed with!


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 17, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



You, a little white dust and your woman, Round Pants!


----------



## Nutz (Jul 17, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...








  Shack up with your DEAD teaper revolutionary!


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 17, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



White supremacist, is NOT a Tea party member, but one wouldn't expect a  Cebus capucinus to know that!


----------



## Nutz (Jul 17, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



Why was she sporting...ummm...making the cop she killed sport the Gadsen Flag...a Teaper symbol?


----------



## boedicca (Jul 17, 2014)

She was an Occupy Wall Streeter, bub.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 17, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Stupidity does not have a color boundary!


----------



## Nutz (Jul 17, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...



You are damn right about that.  There are a lot of stupid teapers chanting for a race war and revolution against the government.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 17, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



Please post links to Tea Party chanting for a race war.... I have youtube of the subversive black panthers doing that... would you like to see?

I'm for a REVOLUTION IF things don't get better! But, I'm one of those right wing extremists that know our government has been usurped by a black socialist!


----------



## Nutz (Jul 17, 2014)

I'm sure if you look as hard as you did for Black Panthers chanting for a race war, you will find Teapers chanting for a race war!


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 17, 2014)

Nutz said:


> I'm sure if you look as hard as you did for Black Panthers chanting for a race war, you will find Teapers chanting for a race war!



Those video's are with these video's.... You subversives just LIE like bugs in a rug....don't you think most of us KNOW what has happened?

Rep. Jesse Jackson Jr. Filmed Alleged Tea Party Racial Slur Incident...And what did he find? Apparently nothing, given that his video never came out!!!!

Rep. Jesse Jackson Jr. Filmed Alleged Tea Party Racial Slur Incident | Say Anything


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 17, 2014)

Vig, we used your far right tactics against your kind on the board after they failed on us.

Vig, your side makes sleazy false videos about everyone you hate from the far left to the responsible right.

That's why we laugh at you, make fun of you, because you have received five times in payment for what your ilk tried to dish out.

Good America has fought your type for five years now, and we are crushing the life out of your campaigns and candidacies.

This won't stop until your extremism will only be remembers as, "they were a buncha shit birds."


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 17, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Vig, we used your far right tactics against your kind on the board after they failed on us.
> 
> Vig, your side makes sleazy false videos about everyone you hate from the far left to the responsible right.
> 
> ...



Please post up a few of those false video's, I'd like to see them and we can discuss them!

Because some of you are for all intents and purposes braindead, and you spout a bullshit number that we've gotten back 5x as much grief as you idiots have, please show proof of that, or it's just more of your subversive crap that you continue to try and propagandize with.... meaningless!

Because moderate republican's have joined with the subversive democrats, to interfere with elections, have become their LIGHT versions, and as proof, just look at the voting records of many of the so called moderates such as Thad Cochran....In its new annual scorecard, which was shared with The Washington Post on Wednesday, the American Conservative Union shows Cochran, at 63 percent, with one of the group's worst ratings during the Obama presidency. That's more than 25 points lower than the ratings for many of Cochran's GOP colleagues during the same five-year period! And you are PROUD of people like this.... You're a fucking moron, and suicidal! 

You'll have to KILL US before we stop fighting for our country.... moderates have no balls, but we patriots do!


----------



## Nutz (Jul 17, 2014)

There goes more references to a revolution.  tsk tsk...I look forward to the day we rid the earth of nasty nutters.  I sort of like you Vigilante.  Come back to the light.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 17, 2014)

Nutz said:


> There goes more references to a revolution.  tsk tsk...I look forward to the day we rid the earth of nasty nutters.  I sort of like you Vigilante.  Come back to the light.



I like fighting with you Nutz, you're one of the few that have a high 2 digit IQ, but you have to leave the plantation and think for yourself!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Jul 17, 2014)

Some far right extremist shitbird wrote, "You'll have to KILL US before we stop fighting for our country"

Americans will simply laugh the shitbirds to death.


----------



## Nutz (Jul 17, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> > There goes more references to a revolution.  tsk tsk...I look forward to the day we rid the earth of nasty nutters.  I sort of like you Vigilante.  Come back to the light.
> ...



Never been on a plantation...but the one thing I do know...you are no slave master.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jul 17, 2014)

So, another Vigilante thread runs off the rails.... 

Who-da-thunk?


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Jul 17, 2014)

Nite, everybody!


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 17, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> So, another Vigilante thread runs off the rails....
> 
> Who-da-thunk?



Yup Crabbie, 300 posts and it's interesting to see all the 2 digit IQ'd people that got upset....especially Rep Frog Boy II, the supposed moderate Republican.


----------



## Vigilante (Jul 17, 2014)

Nutz said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Nutz said:
> ...



I wouldn't want to feed them, with the way the obumanation has fucked up the economy and those rising food prices!


----------



## flacaltenn (Jul 17, 2014)

*Moderation Message:

Probably needed to end this freakfest pages ago.. 
Thread is way past the OP -- such as it is.. 

FlaCalTenn*


----------

